# Red Oak Spliting Inquiry



## Drewboy22 (Jan 15, 2018)

Good Morning all, I am glad I found this fountain of knowledge. I am working on a few end grain cutting boards and came across an issue in my first glue on with Red Oak. My initial thought is to squirt some glue in the split and clamp, but is this a sign of tension or stress that may cause havoc later with the finished board? 

Thanks in advance 

Drew


Not real sure why the pics are upside down but... The red oak in the board on the left side (if you look at the pic upside down) the other 2 are close ups of the areas i found with splits.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Drew! Glad you found us and we're looking forward to more photos of your projects. When you get a minute go ahead and complete your profile by adding your first name and location. Right now we know your name is Drew but unless you want to tell us every time you post it's just easier to add it to your profile or signature line. Location helps when questions come up about wood movement, environmental effects, materials availability, etc.

Is this a cutting board for you or are you making it for someone? One step further, are you selling it? If it's for you then you might see if you can pull it together with clamps. If it pulls together ok then glue it and see if it stays. I trust you're using Titebond III. Can you rip the boards down the split line and just add enough to take care of the material removed by the blade? If it's for sell then I would get another board.

We make a lot of cutting boards and I try to stay away from splits like that. It's just easier and safer all the way around.

David


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

I doubt if you can get enough pressure on the boards to pull the cracks closed, and if you di I think the internal stress would be more then the glue could hold or if the glue did hold it would pull the grain apart right beside the glue joint

I think what would work better is to see if you can get some Titebond III or Ca glue in the cracks and then immediately go over it with a sander to get the sanding dust into the glue and make kind of a natural filler


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

I would guess that the splits are caused either by wind shake or improper drying. CA glue in the cracks followed by sanding should fill them and help stabilize them, but I simply would not use the wood for anything important. I also question using such an open grained wood for an end grain cutting board. I would think a more close grained wood would be more proper. Oak has such large pores that I'd worry about contamination being drawn into the wood over time, regardless of the ultimate finish. Take a stick of your wood and immerse one end in some stain. Watch what happens after a couple of days.


----------



## WoodworxCT (Jan 15, 2018)

I have a similar question on How to Dry this wonderful Hollow Log so it does not check or crack?
How do I know when it done Drying?

Thanks Guys


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Before you go any further, you can't use red oak for a cutting board. Red oak turns black when it gets wet and is very prone to rot. White oak could be used however oak in general has such open grain I don't think I would use it for a cutting board. The reason maple is used most often is because the grain is so tight. 

Some red oak just gets cracks in it like that. It's best to just cut around that wood and not use it.


----------

